# 2016 Mahindra 1526 keeps cutting off



## Coach1055 (Apr 7, 2021)

2016 Mahindra 1526 keeps cutting off after running for 20 seconds


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Possibly an oil pressure sensor? Their is usually a delay for oil pressure to shut down an engine so you can start it.


----------

